# Some porn for us weirdos!!!



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

Please don't be offended by the title LOL.... These are NOT my photos, btw guys. Enjoy!

Happy new year to you all!  

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

,,,,,,


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

,,,,,,


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

,,,


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

,,


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

,,,,,,,


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

,,,,,,,


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

,,,,,,,


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

...


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

,,,,,,,


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

,,


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 5, 2012)

Those are some of the coolest mantids i have ever seen, i saw i believe two different species that reminded e a lot of ghosts.


----------



## gripen (Jan 5, 2012)

wow thanks for that!


----------



## ismart (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice collage of mantids.


----------



## frogparty (Jan 5, 2012)

Schawiiing!!!! Boioioioing!

Thanks


----------



## Ruaumoko (Jan 5, 2012)

What Mantis that, bottom right of post 5? Thats some serious hotness right there!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 5, 2012)

Ruaumoko said:


> What Mantis that, bottom right of post 5? Thats some serious hotness right there!


Could be _Parablepharis kuhli_.


----------



## gripen (Jan 5, 2012)

+1


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, Parablepharis kuhlii female. They are tanks! I also see a Stenophylla lobbivertex male in there.

One looks like a Cilnia relative with some cooler patters/colors, nice.


----------



## Ruaumoko (Jan 5, 2012)

How about the one bottom right of post 6 as well? I mightve had a slight typo haha


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ceratomantis saussuri, the white boxer


----------



## Ruaumoko (Jan 5, 2012)

guapoalto049 said:


> Ceratomantis saussuri, the white boxer


I need this mantis in my life!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 5, 2012)

That one caught my eye too. What's the last one in post 2? It's crazy. Or the first one in post 2 that's pointy like heterochaeta? The second to last in the first post is awesome too.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Those are some of the coolest mantids i have ever seen, i saw i believe two different species that reminded e a lot of ghosts.


Those are the "Great Ghosts" of Asia my friend. Species - Ceratocrania macra. Two of my friends are working with a tiny colony now. I hope one of them is successful!!!! I am not sure if these have ever been in culture????


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

meaganelise9 said:


> That one caught my eye too. What's the last one in post 2? It's crazy. Or the first one in post 2 that's pointy like heterochaeta? The second to last in the first post is awesome too.


Last pic in 2nd post - Toxodera maculata

1st pic in post 2 - Paratoxodera cornicollis


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ruaumoko said:


> I need this mantis in my life!


These were being sold a few months back... I was sooo close to buying like 25 L3's !!! lol dammmm I wish I never backed out! Anyone working with these?


----------



## Idolofreak (Jan 5, 2012)

Metallyticus splendidus!!! Idolomantis!!! Toxodera!!! Awesome mantids!!! :tt1:


----------



## LLCoolJew (Jan 5, 2012)

SCHWING!

Thanks. I enjoyed that.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks for sharing nice pic's


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry for having to delete all those photos, but if anybody else wants to make me choose between feeling like a jerk for killing an awesome thread vs. respecting the work of 40 or so photographers, let's chat.

Just a reminder...if it isn't your original work, like a photo you took, it is unacceptable to post it on a public forum without the author/photographer's permission. Warn points are usually assessed in these cases, but if I gave Brian 6 more warn points he'd be booted from the forum forever. Clearly the guy likes mantids, and that's something we can all agree on.

And you're going to throw the word porn in the title and then mention that the photos are not yours and this is going to make it all okay, somehow?


----------



## massaman (Jan 6, 2012)

next time give credit to the photo authors and I also been guilty of this and this is one of those lessons that are often learned too late!


----------

